# Any American Idol watchers??



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I have watched every season since the very beginning. Looking forward to watching the guys perform tonight! I wonder who the 13th guy is going to be?? I hope its not that cowboy looking guy....I found him very annoying!
Haven't picked my early favorite yet...maybe in a few weeks.


----------



## hutsonshouse (Oct 14, 2010)

I have been watching each year, but last year for some reason I too find the cowboy annoying! And I LOVE cowboys We shall see.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Had to quit watching during Hollywood week, or whatever it is called. All the drama and throwing up - UGH! And if that annoying cowboy makes it, yuck. I do love Steven Tyler. He was on Jimmy Kimmel last night. He just makes me smile.  Never would have thunk it when they announced he would be taking Simon's place. But he has really grown on me.

Also really like The Voice. Anyone watch that?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Of the guys, my early favorite is Phillip Phillips. Love his voice. Actually enjoyed most of the performances tonight. Liked the guy who got on the piano too. Colton?


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

I have watched every episode of Idol also. Simon should have stuck with idol. I hate the format of x factor. I dont have a favorite yet either. Usually, I do by now. I tend to find the judges annoying now with their comments, same thing over and over it seems.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I watch American Idol....but I am also checking out the Voice. I love the interaction between the judges on American Idol, love the singers on the Voice.


----------



## hutsonshouse (Oct 14, 2010)

did anyone catch one of the girls has a part poodle, part havanese?


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

hutsonshouse said:


> did anyone catch one of the girls has a part poodle, part havanese?


And it sounded like her and her "dogther" Sadie would for right in here


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Anyone still watching? I am still liking my initial favorite - Phillip Phillips - a LOT. HeeJun (sp?) redeemed himself tonight, big time, IMO. Actually am enjoying most of them. I liked Colton in the beginning - not so much as time goes on, although the judges thought he was amazing.

Oops, hadn't finished watching it all when I wrote the above. I will have to add Elise to my favorites. I like a good strong rocker chick! I didn't care for her in the beginning, but I think she must have been very uncomfortable. She seems to be loosening up as the season goes on. Great to see.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

We haven't watched it yet, we have it dvr'd because we went to see Jeff Dunham tonight. I'm glad to hear heejun redeemed himself. He really should have gone home after what he did last week. I'm still rooting for Hollie. Hubby thinks Jessica will end up winning but I really don't think so. I think she's going to end up like Pia did last year...boring after doing ballad after ballad. Yeah she can SING but you have to be an entertainer and keep people interested. 

In addition to Hollie, I'm rooting for Colton. I do think it would be nice if a girl won this year.


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

angiern2004 said:


> We haven't watched it yet, we have it dvr'd because we went to see Jeff Dunham tonight. I'm glad to hear heejun redeemed himself. He really should have gone home after what he did last week. I'm still rooting for Hollie. Hubby thinks Jessica will end up winning but I really don't think so. I think she's going to end up like Pia did last year...boring after doing ballad after ballad. Yeah she can SING but you have to be an entertainer and keep people interested.
> 
> In addition to Hollie, I'm rooting for Colton. I do think it would be nice if a girl won this year.


We match! I am also a Hollie and Colton fan.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

My favorite from the beginning has been Phil. Colton, who I didn't have an opinion about in the beginning, is quickly gaining on Phil. Last night Elise climbed into my top 3. 

DeAndre was one of my favorites in the beginning, but I now think it is time for him to go home. Heejun has probably gotten enough attention to secure an acting gig, but he's not going to win this competition. I enjoy his schtick more than his singing.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I actually like most of them this year! I too would like to see a girl win for a change. I like Elise and I feel bad that she is in the bottom 3 every week.( I just loved her song last week) Jessica really has an awesome voice and I'm sure she will go far into the competition. I think the young teenage girls do most of the voting and they will probably choose a heart throb like Colton or Philip this season as the winner. ...just guessing. I hope Heejun goes home this week.


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

I agree I think a guy stands a better chance than a girl because mostly girls vote. And Colton is to the T exactly what I imagine teenage girls go for nowadays - skinny legs and preppy gothic! Despite myself I'm impressed by Jessica, but I just don't think she's likable enough to girls to win this thing. There is something disingenuous about her, and as I think one of the judges mentioned a few weeks ago, she anticipates the applause a little too much (although I can tell she's been working on her attitude in recent weeks, she still comes across as trying to hide the fact that in her heart she believes she's too good for the competition). I love Colton's emotionalism, love Elise's voice...I haven't watched the show in a few years but I'm amazed by the talent.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I know what you mean about Jessica not being quite likable enough for the young girls to vote for her. On the other hand, the other 16 year old girl Hollie comes across as very sweet and she certainly has a voice that could win this whole thing. The judges seem a bit hard on her sometimes. Who knows...


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I watched last night for the first time this season. Actually just the first hour(long story). I was amazed by Hollie. I couldn't believe such a huge voice came out of that tiny waif-like person!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I watch and need to learn their names. I like the young gril who sang the Whitney Huston song. She stands out as my top choice. I don't like the comedian I call him Hey Jude LOL He is talented but not compared to the others.IMO


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

whimsy said:


> I know what you mean about Jessica not being quite likable enough for the young girls to vote for her. On the other hand, the other 16 year old girl Hollie comes across as very sweet and she certainly has a voice that could win this whole thing. The judges seem a bit hard on her sometimes. Who knows...


Yes, Hollie is adorable and sweet and seems down-to-earth. I love the way she smiles. I think she is very likable to girls. She's the only singer I don't totally love, though (besides Deondre). I want to love her, but her performances seem so shaky to me. She definitely has an amazing voice, and I think that came through in the group performance she did last night, but her solos just haven't quite got there for me, except for one close to the beginning, can't remember which week. I really, really hope she lasts, though.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

The right person went home tonight. Heejun saw the writing on the wall too i think. I was surprised tho that Hollie and Skylar were in the bottom three. Just never know!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

I like the girl that sang Zeppllin...wow! Like Phillip too!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, I was a bit dissapointed in the way Elise sang tonight. She has become my favorite. Hollie was a bit off too. I'm afraid those 2 are going to be in the bottom 3 tonight. Really not sure who the third one will be...maybe skylar. I know the judges liked her last night, but the fact that she was in the bottom last week doesn't bode well for her. We shall see.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

I really like Skylar. She has a fantastic voice as proof this week. She needs to keep doing that kind of stuff. I love her simple country stuff, but, I dont think doing just that is going to win it for her. Realistic, It will prob be Colton, or Phil in the end, cause of the little girl vote.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Ruthi said:


> I really like Skylar. She has a fantastic voice as proof this week. She needs to keep doing that kind of stuff. I love her simple country stuff, but, I dont think doing just that is going to win it for her. Realistic, It will prob be Colton, or Phil in the end, cause of the little girl vote.


Haha - Or the old lady vote! ound: If I voted, I would be voting for Phil. But I wouldn't be voting for Colton. To me, he comes across as an 'act' or like he is 'performing'. I feel like Phil is real. And I like Elise. I hope she makes it through and comes up with another stellar performance next week, like the one she had last week.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I get a headache when I watch Philip sing.LOL It looks like he is straining and the veins in his face kind of bulge when he really gets into it. And...my throat hurts when I watch Joshua sing ! LOL


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, that was a bit of a shock tonight on the results show!! I knew they were going to save Jessica. She really deserves to win the whole thing with that voice of hers. Even if she doesn't, some record people are going to snap her up in a hurry!!!


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

I was totally shocked tonight at the bottom 3. I wasn't surprised they save Jessica. I think Jessica and Joshua will have record deals regardless of the outcome of the show.


----------

